# Coker says Bonnar and Tito brawl wasn't planned



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/on-my-...-didnt-expect-tito-ortiz-stephan-bonnar-brawl

Bonnar is to blame!

Edit...Don't forget to post the article:



> Following the recent in-cage (and seemingly scripted) scuffle between upcoming opponents Tito Ortiz and Stephan Bonnar, Bellator MMA President Scott Coker has made a promise to fans: “We are not going into the pro wrestling business.”
> 
> Coker, the former Strikeforce head who took over Bellator in June, today spoke to MMAjunkie three days after Friday’s bizarre incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.5thround.com/174486/stephan-bonnar-admits-brawl-with-tito-ortiz-planned/

Exactly like I called it and exactly why Bonnar is the biggest turd in MMA today.

It was a worked shoot. they planned to do a interview face off, whatever. But one party, Bonnar and MacCully, decided to add their own wrinkle against the knowledge of the other party involved. He decided to take low shots at Tito's personal family life while orchestrating the lamest thing to ever happen in MMA with MacCully and the mask and typical laughable Bonnar stuttering and spitting BS pro wrestling promo. Honestly he might be the one guy more pathetic on a mic then Tito.

I hope doesn't make it to the fight, blow out his Achilles in training or get popped on a random drug test that CSAC should be giving him since he is a multi-time roider. The guy doesn't deserve the fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> http://www.5thround.com/174486/stephan-bonnar-admits-brawl-with-tito-ortiz-planned/
> 
> Exactly like I called it and exactly why Bonnar is the biggest turd in MMA today.
> 
> ...


You'd have to say Tito handled it all pretty well considering. Bonnar does come off like a total douche, and I hope his mate Mcully is suitably embarrassed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It looked staged as hell..


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> It looked staged as hell..


I'd say Coker told Bonnar to come up with something, 'but don't tell me what it is so I can deny it'


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

DonRifle said:


> You'd have to say Tito handled it all pretty well considering. Bonnar does come off like a total douche, and I hope his mate Mcully is suitably embarrassed.


_"First of all Justin, you are not part of my life anymore because you were an addict. You needed the kind of help I wasn't capable of providing you and I sincerely hope you have found it. But I know you are better then this gimmick, this mask and charade nonsense. I'm sorry you were convinced to partake in this mockery."
(turns to Bonnar)
"Stephan, you should be ashamed of yourself. Is this performance what MMA means to you? You just made a joke of what me and a lot of people better then either you or myself have sweat for, bleed for, cried for, had broken bones and crushed dreams for. How dare you."
"It's a joke that Jimmy here has to call you a hall of fame fighter. You had one exciting fight 9 years ago that stuffed a bunch of money in Dana Whites pockets then were known for nothing else in your career except for losing and using steroids to cheat in your fights. You accomplished nothing, you were never a champion, never a winner. What you are is an insult to all of the real Hall of Fame fighters in this sport regardless of what promotion chooses to recognize them. What you are is a pathetic loser who will make personal attacks on others, of which you know nothing of, to promote your inadequate self. What you are is a desperate bum willing to piss on all of MMA with your ridiculous Bull****, on this ground I and so many men I respect more then I ever could you, hold sacred."
(turns his attention to Scott Coker) 
"Scott, me and Bonnar are going to fight, and I am asking you not to let this man diminish MMA anymore, sanction this crap so he doesn't make a joke out of MMA anymore, ensure that you, Bellator and the state athletic commission will give Stephan all of the PED testing he most assuredly warrants with his multiple times being caught cheating in Nevada so he doesn't further deteriorate the image of our sport. Give me and all the people who love this sport that assurance."
(Back to Bonnar.... no more words.... turn you back on him and leave.)_


I think it's pretty safe to assume Tito isn't capable of such things, but imagine if that was how things went down after Bonnars BS on the mic. I'd like it.

Tito handled it as well as he could of considering it ended up being a personal heat of the moment type situation to respond to. 

I mean it was Stephan Bonnar. If he had time or the wit to think out a response he could of buried him so deep he would never climb out of the whole.

Bonnar's BS was a kick in MMA nuts Saturday night.




DonRifle said:


> I'd say Coker told Bonnar to come up with something, 'but don't tell me what it is so I can deny it'


I could totally see Coker saying he had nothing to do with it and Bonnar saying it was all him being a little cover up to protect Coker and Bellator given the response was 100% negative.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bonnar might have started it, but let's be real here, Tito gladly went with it. I cringed through the whole thing but I especially cringed when Tito said "the bad boy is back, baby". By the end of it, I just wanted both guys to be gone from the sport for good.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

M.C said:


> Bonnar might have started it, but let's be real here, Tito gladly went with it. I cringed through the whole thing but I especially cringed when Tito said "the bad boy is back, baby". By the end of it, I just wanted both guys to be gone from the sport for good.


It looked to me like Tito was putty in Bonnar's hands. He was stupid mad about it when he would of been better off laughing both of those clowns out of the building ala when he laughed Ken Shamrock into a chair throwing fit over his "I will beat you into a living death" line, which was hilarious I always thought. But like I said, that is asking way to much of a mind like Tito's, he came off like typical silly Tito. But compared to what Bonnar just gave, well for me there is no comparing.

Video is too good not to post, I remember busting up hard when Ken got all hot about Tito laughing at him.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> Bonnar might have started it, but let's be real here, Tito gladly went with it. I cringed through the whole thing but I especially cringed when Tito said "the bad boy is back, baby". By the end of it, I just wanted both guys to be gone from the sport for good.


I dunno about that, he was put on the spot, and the insult about his wife was way too far. You gotta remember they are fighting for real and its not actually a WWE soap opera. We might think light of his wife getting insulted because of who she was, but she's the mother of his kids and his kids will be hearing seeing that shit on TV. Thats why I say he handled it well, and just didn't go for him straight away. 
Bonnar has made himself look like a right prick now. The crowd for this bout is going to be all Tito, should be a great atmosphere, I hope he kicks ass.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> I dunno about that, he was put on the spot, and the insult about his wife was way too far. You gotta remember they are fighting for real and its not actually a WWE soap opera. We might think light of his wife getting insulted because of who she was, but she's the mother of his kids and his kids will be hearing seeing that shit on TV. Thats why I say he handled it well, and just didn't go for him straight away.
> Bonnar has made himself look like a right prick now. The crowd for this bout is going to be all Tito, should be a great atmosphere, I hope he kicks ass.





GDPofDRB said:


> It looked to me like Tito was putty in Bonnar's hands. He was stupid mad about it when he would of been better off laughing both of those clowns out of the building ala when he laughed Ken Shamrock into a chair throwing fit over his "I will beat you into a living death" line, which was hilarious I always thought. But like I said, that is asking way to much of a mind like Tito's, he came off like typical silly Tito. But compared to what Bonnar just gave, well for me there is no comparing.
> 
> Video is too good not to post, I remember busting up hard when Ken got all hot about Tito laughing at him.


I honestly think that Tito just went with the situation. It was the heat of the moment but he's been in this situation a hundred times. I mean really, how many times has Tito been on the mic with someone in a ring or a cage? Or at a press conference or whatever?

He knows what he's doing/how to handle himself, I'm sure he was mad on some level but I'm also sure that he could have easily restrained himself and instead just let himself go. 

I could be wrong, but the "the bad boy is back" line made me roll my eyes more than anything else said in the video.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

M.C said:


> I honestly think that Tito just went with the situation. It was the heat of the moment but he's been in this situation a hundred times. I mean really, how many times has Tito been on the mic with someone in a ring or a cage? Or at a press conference or whatever?
> 
> He knows what he's doing/how to handle himself, I'm sure he was mad on some level but I'm also sure that he could have easily restrained himself and instead just let himself go.
> 
> I could be wrong, but the "the bad boy is back" line made me roll my eyes more than anything else said in the video.


I agree, he fell back on what was expected of him a little bit instead of just shutting that BS down like he could have if he thought that way. But He definitely looked hot at what was unfolding in front of him, rightfully so.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

More importantly, why was he wearing a mask?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> I could be wrong, but the "the bad boy is back" line made me roll my eyes more than anything else said in the video.


Lol yeah, the peoples champ moniker is going to be dropped faster then Brock Lesnar after a body shot. 
I can't help rooting for Tito though despite all his madness.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> More importantly, why was he wearing a mask?


This made it look more WWE then anything else. But I think we can concur that this was what Bonnar wanted to do. Coker shouldn't have allowed that shit if he is in fact for real about his denials. Whats he think is gona happen in that scenario? Everyone has a bake-off?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The fact that during that whole thing the name Justin MacCully was not even said is icing on the cake for how terrible it was. I'm hardcore and seen a lot of mma over the years and I had to go to the underground Saturday night for someone else to put a name on that face for me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The whole thing was just horrendous. So cringey.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Scottie just doesn't want to break kayfabe.


----------



## Fallen Angel (Sep 9, 2014)

Well if it wasn't planned, it doesn't suck for Bellator... it can only help. People are talking about them, for once.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good thing the UFC doesn't pull stunts like this... just ask Bones and DC..


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Fallen Angel said:


> Well if it wasn't planned, it doesn't suck for Bellator... it can only help. People are talking about them, for once.


saying nothing good about them what so ever. Not my idea of help. 




_RIVAL_ said:


> Good thing the UFC doesn't pull stunts like this... just ask Bones and DC..


Like comparing apples to tractor tires.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The whole thing was stupid.

Zuffa does a lot of stupid shit but it's ridiculousness like this that really makes me root against Bellator.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito clearly rolled with it. The man has fought and cut promos in TNA wrestling, so he's not above this type of thing. As others have mentioned, the entire stint screamed staged. The masked man... I can't even.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Good thing the UFC doesn't pull stunts like this... just ask Bones and DC..





GDPofDRB said:


> Like comparing apples to tractor tires.


No it's not it's exactly the same... it's a fake brawl to hype the fight. Period.

For the record I think all this fake brawl crap makes MMA look embarrassing and stupid.... IDK why the sport is even using this tactic.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

As different as two things could possibly be. You're trippin.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

This whole thing shouldn't be taken so seriously you guys! A Bonnar or a Ortiz fight in 2014 is nothing but a sideshow anyway, so what the hell, let the guys have some fun with it. I, for one, applaud the braindead entertainment they're providing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Even if it was planned, it's not like he would say it was.


----------

